

Hungry Academy is open education - jeremymcanally
http://jumpstartlab.com/news/archives/2012/01/05/hungry-academy-is-open-education/

======
aeden
It'll be really interesting to see how Hungry Academy turns out. Jeff is
dedicated to his craft and if this works out it will hopefully provide a good
way of injecting new talent and diversity into our software development
communities.

------
cstrahan
Just applied (along with little bro)! By what date will we absolutely know if
we are accepted? I assume it has to be within the next month or so - everyone
will need time to move up there.

------
lessallan
Our community is the killerist! Big hat tip to LivingSocial.

~~~
j3
Thanks Allan, I hope people get excited about this.

I really believe there's going to be a kid out there with some junky computer,
a dial-up net connection, who participates in what we're doing and becomes a
developer. If one of those makes it, then it's worth it.

~~~
ridave
Both the community & program sound amazing. You have at least 1 excited
applicant.

